# "No screens found"



## nickklausevans (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi there, 

I have installed FreeBSD 11 Release on an ASUS X553M Laptop with an Intel Celeron N2830 Dual Core CPU and for the life of me I can't get Xorg to work.  

When I load `startx` without the config file, I get the error message 
	
	



```
scfb trace: probe start
scfb trace: probe done
(EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs
```

And when I run `startx` with the config file (intel or vesa drivers) I get the 'no screens found' and when I try 'scfb' driver the screen just goes blank and I have to do a hard reset.  I even tried using the FreeBSD 12 Current version as suggested by somebody else.  Still no joy.  Any ideas guys?

Also, I think this thread may be able to help me but I'm not sure how :/ https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57839/

Thank you for ANY help you can give me, 

Nick.

dmesg:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r314495: Wed Mar  1 18:14:24 UTC 2017
    root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.9.1 (tags/RELEASE_391/final 289601) (based on LLVM 3.9.1)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT(efifb): resolution 800x600
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2830  @ 2.16GHz (2166.72-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x30678  Family=0x6  Model=0x37  Stepping=8
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x41d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3961806848 (3778 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <_ASUS_ Notebook>
WARNING: L1 data cache covers less APIC IDs than a core
0 < 1
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe0Block: 128/32 (20170119/tbfadt-640)
WARNING: Bogus Interrupt Trigger Mode. Assume CONFORMS.
WARNING: Bogus Interrupt Polarity. Assume CONFORMS
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-86 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1083359407 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80f20780, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
kbd1 at kbdmux0
nexus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <_ASUS_ Notebook> on motherboard
acpi_ec_ecdt_probe: can't get handle
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x18> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: Length mismatch for 3 range: 1081cfff vs 1081d000
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf080-0xf087 mem 0xd0000000-0xd03fffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf070-0xf077,0xf060-0xf063,0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xd081c000-0xd081c7ff at device 19.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
xhci0: <Intel BayTrail USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xd0800000-0xd080ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 26.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel BayTrail HDA Controller> mem 0xd0810000-0xd0813fff at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Atheros AR9485> mem 0xd0700000-0xd077ffff at device 0.0 on pci2
ar9300_flash_map: unimplemented for now
Restoring Cal data from DRAM
Restoring Cal data from EEPROM
Restoring Cal data from Flash
Restoring Cal data from Flash
Restoring Cal data from OTP
ar9300_hw_attach: ar9300_eeprom_attach returned 0
ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
ath0: [HT] enabling short-GI in 20MHz mode
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC receive enabled
ath0: [HT] 1 RX streams; 1 TX streams
ath0: AR9485 mac 576.1 RF5110 phy 10.0
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x0000
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci3: <unknown> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
re0: <RealTek 810xE PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xd0614000-0xd0614fff,0xd0610000-0xd0613fff at device 0.2 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x44000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rlphy0: <RTL8201E 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 54:a0:50:b2:0d:58
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: failed to get status.
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8 irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC270 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC270 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC270 (Internal Analog)> at nid 20 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC270 (Left Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2882) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2882) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel (0x2882) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST750LM022 HN-M750MBB 2BA30001> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
cd0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8E2 S 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number H090 431206
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
ada0: Serial Number S330J9GF701383
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 715404MB (1465149168 512 byte sectors)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p8 [rw]...
uhub0: 7 ports with 7 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <Verbatim STORE N GO> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Verbatim STORE N GO, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.10, addr 1> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0xc100
umass0:2:0: Attached to scbus2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Verbatim STORE N GO 5.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 07781180041C
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 983MB (2013184 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen0.3: <Chicony Electronics Co.,Ltd. USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam> at usbus0
wlan0: Ethernet address: 18:cf:5e:0d:49:0d
wlan0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
```

Xorg Log

```
[  1487.207]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19

[  1487.208] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1487.208] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT amd64
[  1487.208] Current Operating System: FreeBSD FreeBSD12 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r314495: Wed Mar  1 18:14:24 UTC 2017     root@releng3.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64

[  1487.212] Build Date: 07 March 2017  01:27:17PM

[  1487.212]  
[  1487.212] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[  1487.212]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1487.213] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1487.214] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar  9 12:46:11 2017

[  1487.217] (II) Loader magic: 0x80cc00

[  1487.217] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1487.217]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1487.217]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[  1487.217]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[  1487.217]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[  1487.218] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0f31:1043:161d rev 14, Mem @ 0xd0000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f080/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536

[  1487.221] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

[  1487.221] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

[  1487.221]    Section "Device"

[  1487.221]        Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

[  1487.221]        Driver   "intel"

[  1487.221]    EndSection

[  1487.222]    Section "Screen"

[  1487.222]        Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

[  1487.222]        Device   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

[  1487.222]    EndSection
[  1487.222]    Section "Device"

[  1487.222]        Identifier   "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"

[  1487.222]        Driver   "modesetting"

[  1487.222]    EndSection
[  1487.223]    Section "Screen"

[  1487.223]        Identifier   "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"

[  1487.223]        Device   "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"

[  1487.223]    EndSection
[  1487.223]    Section "Device"

[  1487.223]        Identifier   "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"

[  1487.223]        Driver   "scfb"

[  1487.224]    EndSection

[  1487.224]    Section "Screen"

[  1487.224]        Identifier   "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"

[  1487.224]        Device   "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"

[  1487.224]    EndSection
[  1487.224]    Section "Device"

[  1487.224]        Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

[  1487.224]        Driver   "vesa"

[  1487.225]    EndSection

[  1487.225]    Section "Screen"

[  1487.225]        Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

[  1487.225]        Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

[  1487.225]    EndSection

[  1487.225]    Section "ServerLayout"

[  1487.225]        Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

[  1487.226]        Screen   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

[  1487.226]        Screen   "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"

[  1487.226]        Screen   "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"

[  1487.226]        Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

[  1487.226]    EndSection

[  1487.226] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

[  1487.227] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

[  1487.227] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

[  1487.227] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1487.229] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

[  1487.229] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1487.229] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)

[  1487.230] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1487.231] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"

[  1487.231] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1487.232] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)

[  1487.232] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1487.233] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"

[  1487.234] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1487.234] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)

[  1487.234] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1487.236] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

[  1487.236] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  1487.236] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1487.237] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1487.237] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices

[  1487.237] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[  1487.239] (==) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  1487.239] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1487.239] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
   If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1487.239] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1487.242] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1487.260] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1487.260]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  1487.261]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[  1487.261] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1487.261] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  1487.268] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[  1487.268] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[  1487.268] (II) Unloading intel

[  1487.268] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1487.268] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  1487.270] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  1487.271] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1487.271]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[  1487.271]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1487.271]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[  1487.271] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"

[  1487.273] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so

[  1487.274] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1487.274]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4

[  1487.274]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[  1487.274] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  1487.275] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[  1487.276] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1487.276]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.3.4

[  1487.277]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1487.277]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[  1487.277] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  1487.277] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb

[  1487.278] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[  1487.294] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)

[  1487.294] (--) using VT number 9


[  1487.308] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[  1487.309] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[  1487.309] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[  1487.309] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb

[  1487.309] scfb trace: probe start

[  1487.310] (II) scfb(1): using default device

[  1487.310] scfb trace: probe done

[  1487.310] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

[  1487.310] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  1487.310] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  1487.311] (EE)
Fatal server error:

[  1487.311] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

[  1487.312] (EE)

[  1487.312] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.

[  1487.312] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  1487.313] (EE)

[  1487.327] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Xorg Config File

```
Section "ServerLayout"
   
Identifier     "X.org Configured"
   
Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
   
InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
   
InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section
"Files"
   ModulePath   
"/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
   FontPath     
"/usr/local/share/fonts/misc1/"
   FontPath     
"/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
   FontPath     
"/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
   FontPath     
"/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
   FontPath     
"/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
   FontPath     
"/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"
   
Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section
"InputDevice"
   
Identifier  
"Keyboard0"
   
Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section
"InputDevice"
   
Identifier  "Mouse0"
   
Driver      "mouse"
   
Option       "Protocol" "auto"
   
Option       "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
   
Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section
"Monitor"
   Identifier   
"Monitor0"
   VendorName  
 "Monitor Vendor"
   ModelName   
"Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section
"Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
       
### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
     

   ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"               # [<bool>]
       

#Option     "DefaultRefresh"         # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]
   

Identifier  "Card0"
   
Driver      "intel"
   
BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section
"Screen"
   Identifier "Screen0"
   
Device     "Card0"
   
Monitor    "Monitor0"
   
SubSection "Display"
       
Viewport   0 0
       
Depth     1
   
EndSubSection
   
SubSection "Display"
       
Viewport   0 0
       
Depth     4
   
EndSubSection
   
SubSection "Display"
       
Viewport   0 0
       
Depth     8
   
EndSubSection
   
SubSection "Display"
       
Viewport   0 0
       
Depth     15
   
EndSubSection
   
SubSection "Display"
       
Viewport   0 0
       
Depth     16
   
EndSubSection
   
SubSection "Display"
       
Viewport   0 0
       
Depth     24
   
EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2017)

A note regarding the use of -CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions.


```
[  1487.261] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  1487.268] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[  1487.268] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[  1487.268] (II) Unloading intel
[  1487.268] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
```
This looks like x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel isn't installed.

Also note that Bay Trail GPUs are not yet supported.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## nickklausevans (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply! OK, two good points there   I will check if the intel drivers are installed later today and report back.  Even though it's not supported it's worth a shot I guess.

Yes I'm aware the current branches aren't supported on here.  Like I said, I just tried FreeBSD 12 to see if it had any positive effect, which it did not lol.

Thanks again.


----------



## tingo (Mar 9, 2017)

For UEFI machines, you can try with the GOP protocol (the commands `gop get` and `gop set` from bootloader prompt). gop get lists the supported modes. You can set a mode with gop set, for example `gop set 1`.
For any mode that gives you a working console, you can try if it works with the scfb driver in Xorg.


----------



## joachin (Aug 25, 2017)

tingo said:


> For UEFI machines, you can try with the GOP protocol (the commands `gop get` and `gop set` from bootloader prompt). gop get lists the supported modes. You can set a mode with gop set, for example `gop set 1`.
> For any mode that gives you a working console, you can try if it works with the scfb driver in Xorg.


Thanks that helped me a lot!!!


----------

